
Framed, Arrested and Robbed by the Police in Frankfurt - mpweiher
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/framed-arrested-and-robbed-by-the-police-in-frankfurt_us_5a58f270e4b01ccdd48b5bbf
======
Tomte
Calling police Nazis is going to get you criminal charges. How surprising.

The rest of the article is basically just drama-seeking filler.

See also [http://www.dw.com/en/is-it-illegal-to-call-someone-a-
nazi/a-...](http://www.dw.com/en/is-it-illegal-to-call-someone-a-
nazi/a-42313527)

